# Just a little bottom time on Recess saturday 7/20



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The day started at 6:00am at sherman cove , we were meet by glass calm waters with a 1/2 ft leftover swell . About 45mins later we reached our first hole it took 2 tries to get right on the spot at anchor.Rob started the day with the first extinct red snapper followed by gene and tim. The snapper limit was taken care of so to the grouper holes we went . We caught our scamp right off the back but no big grouper to speak of. So we pulled the hook and made our way to another rock, got on anchor gene went down and came right back up with the gag in the pic.Rob andI werent that lucky we couldnt get a grouper up lots of lost fish today, but thats fishingI guess well around 3:00 we called it a day but ran over some new rocks but no takers. Our grandaughter with her fish...raising her up the right way.All in all a good day with some good friends.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish right there. Thanks for the report :clap


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of good eatn, and she'll be borrowing the keys to the......... UHH BOAT before you know it. keep up the good work. :clap


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Great job team Recess. We weren't very successful yesterday ourselves. To busy competing with weekend scuba divers for good spots to fish/dive. Got kinda frustrating, almost forgot why I try and fish on weekdays. Oh well, thats why they call it fishing. Great day on the water other wise.:clap:clap


----------



## pdcorb (Oct 25, 2007)

Is the fish ,that the second guy is holding, in the photo is that a hake,what depth of water were you fishing.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome nice haul! thanks for sharing! nice pics. fish on,


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *pdcorb (7/20/2008)*Is the fish ,that the second guy is holding, in the photo is that a hake,what depth of water were you fishing.


We have always called them a cusk. I think in the last 2 years we have only caught 6 of them. They are very very good to eat. The water depth was about 190 ft. Gene


----------



## Oh Yeah (Jul 12, 2008)

Mighty fine groceries there fellas - Great Job !!!!!!!!!!



bill :clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like a nice dinner:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good box of fish, I love them Cuskeel's. Its been a while since I've caught one.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (7/21/2008)*Good box of fish, I love them Cuskeel's. Its been a while since I've caught one.


At what depth did you catch yours in?Gene


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe we caught all ours in 175ft on the east edge, but I think they are primarily deeper then that.


----------



## The Groovy Hooker (Jul 22, 2008)

:bowdown Looks like a fish fry is in order!


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

Gene, looks like you had another good trip on the pond congrats on a good day Tony:clap:usaflag


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *The Groovy Hooker (7/22/2008)*:bowdown Looks like a fish fry is in order!


Wes come on over it was yesterday. But we always have some left over.LOL. Gene


----------

